# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητειται ηλεκτρολογος πλοιων για συνεργασια

## nick1974

Ζητειται ηλεκτρολογος πλοιων για συνεργασια σε ομαδικη αποστολη 
ΠΜ

----------

